# Sticky  A500 Master Rom List



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

*MASTER ROM LIST FOR THE A500 TABLET

*

Virtuous Thrive ROM

Virtuous Galaxy Rom

Virtuous XOOM 3.2 Rom

Virtuous Picasso Rom

Taboonay Rom

HoneyVillain Rom Themes: Nastiest+ | Nastiest Pixels

Minimalist 3.1 Rom

Stock Acer 3.1 Rom

Enjoy! I will add to the list as the roms, and themes keep getting pushed out!!!!

P.S. Post a reply with a rom name/link if i missed anything. and i will update the OP with the new links


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for this sir


----------



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

This should be a sticky

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

Spikelangelo said:


> This should be a sticky


I agree. Not to toot my own horn, but I don't think it would be a bad idea to sticky the few I posted in here as well. Huntken is the mod for this forum, no? Has he been around?


----------



## chuban7 (Jun 30, 2011)

don't forget primee 3.2 by dexterpicard
http://tabletroms.com/forums/showthread.php?983-ROM-02august-HC3.2-PRIMEE-p9-3-port-for-Iconia-A500&


----------



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

"chuban7 said:


> don't forget primee 3.2 by dexterpicard
> http://tabletroms.com/forums/showthread.php?983-ROM-02august-HC3.2-PRIMEE-p9-3-port-for-Iconia-A500&


I switched to this one and I like it the best so far. I second it should be added to the list.


----------



## PhantomPhreak53 (Aug 26, 2011)

Spikelangelo said:


> I switched to this one and I like it the best so far. I second it should be added to the list.


I have been using Virtuous Xoom and have been loving it. What do you like better about Primee? I definitely want a 3.2 rom for my tablet but haven't really tried anything else because I have been loving the one I am using.


----------



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is a rom update. I found it, I did not make it and just thought everyone would like it.
http://tabletroms.com/forums/iconia...-08]-virtuous-galaxy-1-0-6-wifi-[hc-3-1].html


----------



## blackdraggin (Jun 11, 2011)

Was running xoom rom. Smooth like butta. Only thing that erk me was the inability to edit anything on external card. Now on honeyvillian n loving it thus far. Thx for the rom list. Easy to see what's out. Hope you keep this updated


----------



## PhantomPhreak53 (Aug 26, 2011)

blackdraggin said:


> Was running xoom rom. Smooth like butta. Only thing that erk me was the inability to edit anything on external card. Now on honeyvillian n loving it thus far. Thx for the rom list. Easy to see what's out. Hope you keep this updated


I have been running Virtuous Xoom too and it runs great! Zero issues!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved and stickied.


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

I just loaded up Taboonay Rom 2.1 and the 2.1b patch for it. Liking it so far and the author seems responsive to issues.


----------

